# Introducing Dexter!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My name is Dexter, I am waiting for December 22nd, so I can go to my new home in Eastern North Carolina. 

I am looking forward to playing, sleeping, and eating. I hope my new Mommy and Daddy are ready for some sleepless nights until I get used to their new home. 

I was told I am spoiled rotten, I thought I was suppose to spoiled, but that’s ok, I am still cute!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't forget about lots of pooping too. It's always fun to poop in the wrong place and watch your cook and clean staff round around half crazy. Sometimes a little squirt here or there is fun too. keeps them on their toes!

Welcome!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is a better picture! Oh Yea! I forgot about that one!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute pup! 

Congrats Dexter on your new family!:thumb:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Dexter, you are a real cute little Hav. Don't forget to ask Santa for lots of pee pads...along with all the new toys. :biggrin1: Also, tell your human family to charge the batteries on their camera.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dexter, you are indeed adorable. Your new folks will be very lucky to have you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dexter, If your humans get sick of spoiling you rotten... you have a home in Massachusetts!!!! what a perfect puppy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pee pads...........I am almost a big boy! I guess I can use them in my area that I am going to play in! 

How does my mom change her name to Dexter's Mom with her name underneath it?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What a cutie! LOL...we love the show Dexter by the way.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a cute boy! You're gonna have a special Christmas with that little furry lovebug running around. 

I'd share the patented "Riley pee pad system" with you but I've since learned it's not the best way to go....ound:

Congratulations!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

What a doll baby! Love your coloring and markings, Dex!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dexter is too cute... and I love the name! 

To change your username, you have to ask MelissaMiller. Send her a PM and she can do it for you.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

adorable...

i hope he doesn't turn out to be a serial pooper 

joe


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

wow, he is a doll!!! I bet you can't wait to get him in your arms!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Dexter's a cutie! Always have extra batteries for your camera, because we expect LOTS of pictures!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

What an adorable little fur face!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*oooooooooooooh what a cutie*

Lucky you!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can hardly stand it! The waiting is killing me! Everytime I get a new picture, I want to show somebody at work. I just get so excited and I am counting down the days!

It is going to be a great Christmas! A four-legged alive present, that I get to have before Christmas!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Dexter is adorable!! I love his little "goggle" markings! We never get sick of pics around here...so if your co-workers are rolling their eyes at your puppy pics be sure to give us forum members a "jingle" as we are so on the same page!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Linda Havanese Soon*

You are lucky you found the forum. There is another havanese list but it isn't near as friendly.

My friends all laughed at me before I found the forum, we are all sort of like grandmothers with our new grandbabies, even worse than moms! My friends said, most people get a dog...you got a lifestyle.

Welcome to the lifestyle club!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Dexter - you are a cutie!
I am sure there will be lots of toys for you, so please please please, no playing with the wrapping paper from the holidays or eating people treats, especially chocolate.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2098&aid=932

Stay close to your person, and you'll be o-kay!
kisses from me and Henry.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dexter, you are adorable! We will all look forward to watching you grow!
Carole


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is Home! 

I think I drove my co-workers crazy!

Dexter has been here two days and it has been sleeping, playing, pooping, peeing, eating, and getting held.

1st night was not as bad as I prepared myself. I had a little open bed that had half of it that was protected and a plastic grate (back up). We started off in the open bed first, the bed had his puppy blanket (scent from litter of brothers & sisters) and a little hand towel that had our scent on it. Oh! We used the tether method (collar and leash). Went to bed by 11PM. Stopped all foods and fluids by 7pm.

Six whimpers during the night, 3 of the whimpers I took Dexter outside (depending on the hours that had passed since the last outside, and the other 3, I just rubbed Dexter for about a minute until he settled down. 

2nd night, I think I took Dexter out 2 times. He was much better and he is still in the soft bed tetherd with a collar and leash. Oh! I know what happened last night! How could I forget! Dexter was whimpering and I reached down to stroke him and he was not there, so I had to put on the light.

Dexter was under the bed, he was behind the dust ruffle whimpering and he could not figure out how to get out from under the bed!

Today, he learned what an ice cube was! That was funny. He heard and saw geese honking in the sky. He has learned to get something when it is thrown, and he brings it back, but not to me all the time. If he wants to rest, he will take the toy and chew on it for awhile. 

I have learned that Dexter goes through a real active phase and wants to play and run, usually after a nap. Then he is quiet for awhile and then naps. I am hoping the habit I am creating will stick, and that is.....once I wear him out, I put Dexter beside me in the chair, he relaxes and goes back to sleep next to me, then I can play on the computer and check the forums.

Vet day was Tuesday and Dexter weighed 3lbs 12 oz. at nine weeks. 

Dexter likes me the best! Hubby is getting better each day in winning Dexter's heart. 

I am working on outdoor training really hard (pooping that is). I am taking Dexter outside after meals, naps, playing or every 2 hours. 

Never a boring moment with Dexter in the house! We are so glad that Dexter is part of our family. 

I am so glad that I found this forum. All of you have been so caring and supportive in all the threads that I have read. This was my first chance to write to the forum and I am 100% sure that I will be writing more, to let you know about Dexter's adventures.

Linda


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What fun and pleasure you are in for. Congratulations on his arrival!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations on your new arrival. Pictures?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on getting Dexter home!:whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats! Sounds like Dexter is fitting right in! Now... where are the pictures?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*welcome home little Dexter*

hey the little guy is stacking for the camera! What a cutie. Enjoy the wild ride!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome home Dexter, and welcome to the Forum!
You won't find a friendlier or more knowledgeable bunch anywhere!

I love that show Dexter!

More pictures please!
Beverly


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas Everyone! 

Dexter only woke up one time during the night. And woke me up again around 7:30am. Of course, we went to be a little after 11pm. Dexter is settling in very well. He is getting very active. When outside, the 30 foot leash comes in very handy now. Dexter is fast!

He is a joy to have around with all his comical things that he does. 

Linda


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas Linda and Dexter!

I know the New Year will bring even more joy to you with this new addition to your family.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda,

We welcome Dexter into the fold and look forward to all the photos we assume you're compiling for us.  One thing you mentioned concerned me. Are you "tethering" him with collar and leash at night in a confined area? If so that scares me. One of the things it says in the literature that accompanies crates is to make sure you don't put them in with collars on so they can't accidentally get hurt. If that's not what you meant, I apologize for misunderstanding, but I worry about all our babies. 

Now enjoy your holidays with him and share those shots with an unquenchable audience.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas and welcome Dexter!!
Enjoy "puppydom" because it's gone in a flash...

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome Linda and Dexter!!! He is a marvelous Christmas present, just a beautiful little boy. Enjoy every minute, they grow up so fast!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Happy Christmas Dexter and Linda. I bet your New Years Resolution is to take lots of pictures for us!!!! Please!!! Welcome aboard.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is not in a Crate when he is sleeping at night. He is sleeping in a soft bed next to our bed. He whimpers softly if he wants to go outside or pulls on the leash. 

As for pictures.....Dexter will not stay still long enough. Dexter pretty much looks the same except his hair is a little longer in the face. I am trying to keep the hair out of his eyes. 

I cannot believe how tolerant these little dogs are, I will be messing with his hair around his eyes and he just lets me fix the hair!

Dexter is very active when he is active, running all over, playing chase, and biting on his toys. I really thought he went through a personality change the other day and became a Havanese for sure. So...........very active. 

I am taking a few pictures, but as soon as I get down on Dexter's level, he is in my face. I want to get some close pictures of him.

Hubby has him for 3 nights, since I work nights, so it is Hubby's chance to real bond with Dexter. I hope I am still Dexter's favorite person after being away for 3 nights.

Linda


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm sure you'll still be his favorite person. There's nothing a big hello from a Hav when you've been away. Even if it's only been a few minutes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Took Dexter in for 2nd Vet visit. And, Dexter is weighing in at 4lb 6 oz. Shots done. Rabies shot with next visit. 

Dexter is very active and playful. 

Working on Separation Anxiety this month.


----------

